# rc.d shutdown script



## MissileSilo (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello,

I have successfully made an rc.d startup script for a VirtualBox virtual machine; however, when I reboot my host machine with [cmd=]shutdown -r now[/cmd] the virtual machine gets shutdown hard. Here is my /usr/local/etc/rc.d/freebsdvbox1 command:


```
#!/bin/sh

# Add the following line to /etc/rc.conf to enable freebsdvbox1:
#
# PROVIDE: freebsdvbox1
# REQUIRE: LOGIN vboxnet
#
#  freebsdvbox1_enable="YES"

. /etc/rc.subr

name=freebsdvbox1
rcvar=`set_rcvar`
command="/usr/local/bin/VBoxHeadless"
command_args=" --vnc --vncport 5901 --startvm freebsdvbox1 2>/var/log/freebsdvbox1.error.log 1>/var/log/freebsdvbox1.log &"
load_rc_config freebsdvbox1

stop_cmd="ssh david@freebsdvbox1 'sudo shutdown -p now'; sleep 5; date;"

run_rc_command "$1"
```


What am I doing wrong? When the host machine gets shutdown, I want [cmd=]shutdown -p now[/cmd] to be sent to the virtual machine, and then continue shutting down the host machine. Also, if I manually run:

[cmd=]/usr/local/etc/rc.d/freebsdvbox1 stop[/cmd]

The virtual machine shuts down gracefully.


----------



## gordon@ (Jan 13, 2011)

Add the shutdown keyword to your script:


```
# KEYWORD: shutdown
```


----------



## MissileSilo (Jan 14, 2011)

gordon@ said:
			
		

> Add the shutdown keyword to your script:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Thank you very much!


----------

